# Morels 2017



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

It's looking like an early year, as the blacks and gray morels have already started popping down south (GA, KY, TN). My family just bought property near Manistee with almost 10 acres of huntable woods. I'm guessing in about a month the black morels should start popping, depending upon the weather. We'll see what mother nature has in store for us in the month of March.


----------



## up north girl (May 2, 2015)

They just started this week around Cadillac, Houghton Lake.


----------



## Ronny Stoppenhagen (Apr 12, 2017)

jaybo said:


> It's looking like an early year, as the blacks and gray morels have already started popping down south (GA, KY, TN). My family just bought property near Manistee with almost 10 acres of huntable woods. I'm guessing in about a month the black morels should start popping, depending upon the weather. We'll see what mother nature has in store for us in the month of March.





jaybo said:


> It's looking like an early year, as the blacks and gray morels have already started popping down south (GA, KY, TN). My family just bought property near Manistee with almost 10 acres of huntable woods. I'm guessing in about a month the black morels should start popping, depending upon the weather. We'll see what mother nature has in store for us in the month of March.


Jaybo how's the hunting at the moment? I go salmon fishing every year on the Pierre Marquette outside of Baldwin. I was thinking about coming up and mushroom hunting. Are they still popping?


----------

